# Brasilia Dosered to on-demand mod



## truecksuk (Sep 22, 2011)

Hello Chaps,

I've been trying to convert my Brasilia RR45 grinder to make it in to a On-Demand NO FAFF (garydyke) grinder. So far all I've managed is the 2L bottle approach - with mediocre results!

I was wondering if you guys had any better ideas, Its got to fit the definition of non-faff - from the looks of it, bubbasparkx has got the right idea!

Check out my attempts thus far - -

The problem is STATIC. Everyting is getting stuck to the bottle, so therefore, I need something that will just let the grounds slide right in to the PF - NO FAFF









Theres got to be a solution for this


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Why dont you buy the rr55 chute


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Place the portafilter forks directly underneath the chute & add some kind of extension


----------



## espressotechno (Apr 11, 2011)

? Run an earth wire from the plastics to the metal chassis ?


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

coffeechap said:


> Why dont you buy the rr55 chute


I haven't been able to find anywhere that sells the RR55 chute but what would help is to put a small piece of very thin aluminium(think very thin pop can) over the exit hole from the grind chamber as that is what the RR55 has:









As shown above, I also extended it to the right as the RR55 throws that way, the other option would be a jam funnel I guess.


----------



## truecksuk (Sep 22, 2011)

Using the foil, I wouldn't be able to go in to the exit hole using a paint brush - which i what I usually do to get the remaining grinds out! Unless I put in some sort of mechanism to open and close the hole.

Shucks this is going to be really difficult to get right!! I'll keep you guys posted.

This is only the first mod that I intend to carry out with this grinder. I'd also like to create something to hold a naked pf! if thats possible!!

I'll look forward to any further suggestions for the chute mind.


----------



## truecksuk (Sep 22, 2011)

Charlie, it would be great to see your grinder in action. grind - dose - tamp

I'm SURE someones got it right on here! I've been looking at all sorts of sites for advice on this, and have seen all sorts of suggestions:

http://coffeesnobs.com.au/grinders/28343-re-removing-doser-rr45.html


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

I use a 52mm collapsible lens hood so blow the chute clear, but I usually put enough beans for the day in and have the timed grind dose set to give me what I need. The foil can be lifted up to brush out the exit hole too.

Just looking at that coffeesnobs post gave me an idea though, try and find a jam funnel the same diameter as the doser and as that chap was doing use the top ring and cap of the doser to hold the funnel.

I'll try and rope the other half into helping me do a short video clip tho.


----------



## truecksuk (Sep 22, 2011)

good stuff!

I might also get the mrs to do a little vid. I've just re modded the grinder, and let me tell you.

The results aren't pretty by any stretch of the imagination.

I've made a lovely comercial grinder into a 2nd hand city rubbish bin trash bucket.


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

All part of the fun of modding ^_^

To help with your static, give the area a blast of steam to increase the humidity, should help some.


----------



## truecksuk (Sep 22, 2011)

I dont know where Id get steam from?!!

anyways, here are the results , which aren't doing to bad at the moment:









ugly, as suggested.


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Try the RDT by adding a single drop of water to the beans


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

Can you not get a bit of steam from our classic? oe are they not in the same vicinity?


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

On the RR55-OD the foil is a little thicker and fitted from the factory and screwed through the funnel to the grinder body as per my photos and works as the anti static device with no need for steam or stupid acronyms such as RDT so Truecksuk is on the right track.


----------



## truecksuk (Sep 22, 2011)

Interesting chaps! Had no idea about RDT, and had to trawl through HB.

I'll need to cut a can open for a more permanent solution, as I'm starting to notice its not very practical!

I'm going to give RDT a try also though, it seems too good to be true!


----------



## painty (Jul 25, 2011)

Some years back, people on HB were talking about using ionisers to neutralise static in grinders, though if that subject has gone quiet, it probably wasn't a great success. There are anti-static polishes for plastic, though the idea of running your ground coffee over some chemical gloop isn't too appealing. Static is always going to be a problem with plastics so glass or metal would be better. Shame as the bottle fits a treat









As a stopgap, you could line the funnel with turkey foil.


----------



## xiuxiuejar (Jan 24, 2012)

There are anti-static strips you can buy - I know I have bought them for my Mazzers in the past but used them on other grinders. I don't know why people hate dosers so much anyway, I find they avoid clumping.


----------



## painty (Jul 25, 2011)

This stuff would also fit the bill as a stopgap, though not very attractive


----------

